# Alloy Wheel Pitting



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

I cleaned a Jag XF today as it was quiet and bored.









But when they were cleaned with megs wheel brightener there was still brown staining and a small amount of pitting









Any ideas on how to remove the stains and pitting?

thanks.


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd try tardis mate!!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

First try some tar remover, if still there go for some Wolfs Chemicals Brake Duster.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Neat wheel cleaner mate


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

MattWSM said:


> Neat wheel cleaner mate


Tried megs wheel brightener neat


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't apply any more cleaner neat myself. Waste of product. I'd go with a round of tardis, then thoroughly rinse then clay with an old bit of clay, then a cleaner/polish like werkstat prime strong/SRP/carlack whatever it is. That'll easily shift the remaining marks.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

col8482 said:


> Tried megs wheel brightener neat


Not strong enough, I wouldn't waste time polishing etc, try and get hold of some AS treble X, will sort that no probs, let me know how it goes.


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

+1 for treble X great at shifting stubborn grime on wheels tho i suspect it could possibly cause damage to painted calipers and that as it is very strong stuff.. i also use it to clean my driveway :thumb: failing treble X, tar and glue with a sturdy wheel brush will to the trick


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Give SRP a try, I have in the past and it worked well.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

MrWhite said:


> +1 for treble X great at shifting stubborn grime on wheels tho i suspect it could possibly cause damage to painted calipers and that as it is very strong stuff.. i also use it to clean my driveway :thumb: failing treble X, tar and glue with a sturdy wheel brush will to the trick


Yeah it is very strong, I meant to say spray the brush not the wheel!


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

MattWSM said:


> Yeah it is very strong, I meant to say spray the brush not the wheel!


yeh i learnt that the hard way after spraying the wheel and freshly painted calipers.. could see it just melting in front of my eyes :doublesho


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

MrWhite said:


> yeh i learnt that the hard way after spraying the wheel and freshly painted calipers.. could see it just melting in front of my eyes :doublesho


Omg! Also good idea to wear long gloves and specs and a mask!


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

MattWSM said:


> Omg! Also good idea to wear long gloves and specs and a mask!


Whats the best gloves to wear as mine keep ripping on the caliper and disc.?

My hands have started to dry out. Does anyone use moisturiser?

If so which one?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I use bodyguards, cheap on ebay. what paramedics use I believe. Get the nitrile non powdered ones. I've got the same across my knuckles from a recent detail, hurts quite a lot, it's like a dry wind burn almost, hurts to apply moisturiser though  I tried. smelt of coconut the rst of the day but stang like hell!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

meguiars metal polish, would easily shift that, i had the same problem on my wheels, it worked, mine where worst as well, its abrasive and cleaner, will shift it off in no time... its the nxt version one in a blue container with green top.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

IMO there's no need any more to resort to abrasive stuff and harsh chemicals when there are numerous products on the market designed specifically for the removal of fused metal on paint.

Wolf's Chemicals Brake Duster
CarPro IronX
Sonax Xtreme full-effect
P21S Red Power Gel

All these will dissolve iron particles and are PH neutral.

Here's how my current winter wheels looked on the inside of the rim when I purchased them:










All that brown stuff was baked on brake dust, the wheels felt like P1000 sand-paper
And after 3 hits with Sonax full-effect and some tar remover, minimal agitation, no scrubbing, no abrasives and no acids.


----------

